# Price range of Tissot watches?



## Question2 (Jun 20, 2010)

I walked by a shop selling Tissot watches so i went in to inquire about the price range of Lelocle(since i saw the model posted in affordable watches) and was stunned when the salesperson told me it was $600+ for the entry level Lelocle.

And the design is so simple(pure white bracelet, case and face...) without any complicated chronograph or water resistant features.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Question2 said:


> I walked by a shop selling Tissot watches so i went in to inquire about the price range of Lelocle(since i saw the model posted in affordable watches) and was stunned when the salesperson told me it was $600+ for the entry level Lelocle.
> 
> And the design is so simple(pure white bracelet, case and face...) without any complicated chronograph or water resistant features.


Were you stunned because you thought the price was too high or too low??

The Le Locle range are very nice, and the 'entry level' watch isn't really just a basic watch, it just has less complications than the others!!


----------



## Question2 (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought it was too high for what amounted to a very basic design(time + date).


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

At $600, I'd snap one up (if it fit into my rotation). You could get it at about half price, if you purchased one pre-owned.

Either way, it's one of Tissot's best offerings, and you won't go wrong at full-price.


----------



## Question2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Why is it good at $600?


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Question2 said:


> Why is it good at $600?


Huh? I don't understand your question...

$600.00 is a fair price for this watch. New, from an AD with warranty, you're getting good value. If you feel it's too expensive, you can find the same for about half-price on the pre-owned market.

If you'd like to know about how they arrived at this price look at the raw materials cost, manufacturing costs, marketing , distribution, overhead and profit. You can investigate each component on your own, sum the total and decide if it's worth the money you're being charged.

Your $600 is disbursed to pay for each of these components. The recipients of each portion will, in turn, purchase goods and services in whatever facet of the economy and stimulate business along the way. Your business may even be a direct recipient of this stimulus.

When you look to shortchange the retailer, we all suffer. When an individual chooses to support the grey-market or counterfeit market, the practice is encouraged and the economy suffers in general.

If the price for a "new" one is too high for you, then perhaps look at some of Seiko's offerings. Great watches for less money.

Good luck.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 2, 2007)

There are many places that aren't AD-authorized distributor-that you can get a LeLocle for 300 to 400, and sometimes even less. But, there is a risk, that if there's a problem, you might get stuck. It's unusual for that to happen, but it's happened to people in the forum.

It's a good value, because the LeLocle is a dressy watch that will go with any suit, SC, and can be dressed down to go with khakis or jeans. You can remove the bracelet to add a casual Nato/Maratec/Zulu strap, or a dressy croc/leather strap. 
So, it's versatile.

Plus, it uses a non modified base ETA 2824 movement-(there are 4/5 versions) that many Swiss watches costing 1000-3000+ use. One of the finest watch companies in Switzerland, Patek Phillipe, makes their base Calatrava model for $10-20,000 USD, and all it has is the hour, minute, and second hand-and some don't even have the second hand. You're paying for the name, AND their watches are magnificent. But Tissot is a good entry point for the Swiss experience.

You might also try Mido....the Baronelli line.....they are 500-800ish new. Or Hamilton Jazzmaster.

Good luck.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If by entry level Le Locle, you're referring to:










Then, you should be aware that the MSRP for the one above with the leather strap is $525, and the ones with the metal band have a MSRP of $575. You can obtain these at the official Tissot online store: http://www.shoptissot.com/

It is often possible to get a better deal by emailing the authorized dealers, which you can find on http://www.tissot.ch/, by clicking "Stores" at the bottom of the screen. I was able to get one of the online authorized dealers to price match another site for the Le Locle on leather strap for 40% off MSRP, so it does pay to shop around.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

You can always look for one used


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

Question2 said:


> I thought it was too high for what amounted to a very basic design(time + date).


Are you assuming that a watch with a more convoluted design and a greater number of features and complications is worth more than a something simple and understated? Sadly, watches are not (completely) about complications. Watches are about heritage, intricacy, design, aura, craftsmanship, and above all, lunacy.

There's no logical reason why someone would buy a Breguet, just as there's no logical reason why someone would buy a Tissot. 









It takes a madman to spend more than $40 on a watch but we gladly revel in our madness. Welcome to our world.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're not too fixated on getting a Swiss watch, you could consider the Seagull m186s, which is quite evocative of the Tissot Le Locle. It is slightly smaller, and has a domed crystal, and a rather distinctive crown (which is signed). Together, these features make it feel slightly more "vintage" than the Tissot.










It has a Seagull ST16 movement, which is quite reliable, but it is a 21600 bph movement, and has an indirect driven second hand, but it does hack, and can be handwound. So, it isn't an ETA 2824-2, but then again, it has a MSRP of $125, and is available online by googling, "US Seagull." If you contact them, and let them know you're on WUS, you'll receive an additional 10% discount.

The US Seagull website is very responsive and has an excellent customer service record.


----------

